

JDK 7 is Feature Complete - Garbage
http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/01/jdk7fc

======
Stormbringer
I mourn the golden years of Java, when it was nice and simple, the weapon of a
Java Knight, not as clumsy or as random as VB, an elegant language for a more
civilized age... for over a thousand successful projects the Java Knights were
the guardians of readability and sanity in the old code repository... before
the dark times... before the complexifiers took over.

~~~
epochwolf
> an elegant language for a more civilized age

I do believe you mean lisp, not java. <http://xkcd.com/297/>

------
yuvadam
Too bad all the good stuff got deferred to JDK 8.

* _good stuff_ \- Project Lambda, langauge support for collections, reified generics (TBD?)...

~~~
motxilo
Not all the good stuff. Project Coin is a much needed feature, more
specifically multi-catch, switch over strings and resource management.

~~~
riffraff
if they really got JMX to work fine over firewalls without me spending half an
hour every time, that is enough for a major release tailored to me :)

------
batterseapower
Most interesting features:

* Added an invokedynamic instruction for faster execution of dynamic languages on the JVM

* Small language changes (e.g. strings in switch). See <http://openjdk.java.net/projects/coin/>

~~~
rbanffy
> * Added an invokedynamic instruction for faster execution of dynamic
> languages on the JVM

IMHO, this is worth the upgrade. I only hope it doesn't come with a Larry
Ellison action-figure...

------
mindcrime
I'll be happy to have Java 7 just for the new VM with _InvokeDynamic_. I've
pretty much moved on from writing "plain old Java" and am using Groovy
heavily, while also learning Scala and Clojure.

One of the biggest knocks against Groovy has always been performance, so if
_InvokeDynamic_ helps the Groovy team amp up Groovy's performance, that'll be
a big win in my book. And if it helps JRuby, Scala, Jython, Clojure, or any
other JVM languages (which it should... I think the JRuby guys are really
excited about this), then so much the better.

------
jbondeson
JDK7 - If at first you don't succeed, redefine success.

------
orangechicken
I hear Netscape is coming out with a new version soon, too.

